# SatNav POIs



## richardjames (Feb 1, 2006)

I want to move away from Navman! Which unit is the best for POIs?
Richard


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

IMO, Tomtom.

pete


----------



## richardjames (Feb 1, 2006)

Which one?
Richard


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

AFAIK they all handle POIs the same.


----------



## richardjames (Feb 1, 2006)

Not the current Navman S100!!!
Richard


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

richardjames said:


> Which one?
> Richard


Any tomtom car navigation unit, theres thousands of tomtom specific poi's out there.

pete


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

richardjames said:


> Not the current Navman S100!!!
> Richard


I know. I was answering your later question of which TomTom ........ :roll:


----------



## richardjames (Feb 1, 2006)

_Which model Tom Tom?_
Richard


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Yes, that one. To which the answer is take your pick


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

The *TTGo 720T *had a good write up by Which?
Some good reviews on Amazon for it too. I've had the 700 since it first came out and have had no probs with it at all.


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

I would reccomend going to www.pocketgpsworld.co.uk the most comprehensive list of POI and speed camera locations there is.

I would also reccomend Tom Tom wholeheartedly, I have used TT6 on my phone, and now I am using TT7.

Regards,
Chris
Premier Motorhomes Of Chichester


----------



## 2escapees (Nov 28, 2008)

I just bought the TT 930T off Ebay it is excellent and as stated there are thousands of POIs available.


----------



## fdhadi (May 9, 2005)

Garmin :wink: 

Don't say i didn't tell you!


----------



## solentviews (May 9, 2005)

I am considering changing from the Navman and for me the Tomtom Go 730T ticks all the boxes I am likely to need. Anyone got one and can comment?
Ian


----------

